

Two Startups in 9 Months: Lessons Learned as a Technical Co-Founder - hartleybrody
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/two-startups/

======
dizzystar
>> Validating your idea.

That is a strong point. What's interesting in your article is that one was
"yet another social platform" and another is a marketing-style product
targeted towards artists. While artists sort of care about marketing, they
really are too busy for that.

I went through the validation stage and the feedback was not only honest but
highly discouraging to say the least. It's disheartening to think that I put
in so much time and thought into creating a prototype that got such a cold
reception. Here I thought I was solving a problem and it turned out that no
one thought the idea was any good. This is where loss-aversion can quickly
take over and you just keep on looking for one or two yeses to get some
courage.

Then again, after dropping the idea, I can't fight the suspicion that I am a
spineless quitter.

~~~
chanced
Pivot man. Just because the validation you got at first was negative doesn't
mean there couldn't be a new market or a new revision that would get you
positive feedback.

On the flipside, devoting time into something that no one wants would, i
imagine, feel worse.

------
brianlovin
It was great to work with Hartley on the second project in this article,
Mvsic. Too bad things didn't work out, but so many lessons learned.

